
Continuous Delivery Foundation Launches with Jenkins and Spinnaker - dankohn1
https://cd.foundation
======
CSDude
This is really interesting and hope to see where it leads as Jenkins,
Jenkins-X, Spinnaker and Knative all have something in common but actually
very different products

